# Forum question



## nordic (Apr 26, 2010)

Hello,

I've been participating in few other automotive forums and find this one is remarkable information wise, but probably least organized, if you agree? Anyone ever attempted to divide forum into more logical sections like Engine, Interior, Exterior, Electrics, etc? At the moment, as you may see, all goes into one section making it a little cumbersome...

Just an opinion 8)

Thanks,
Art


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Just my point of view, but the current format has worked exceptionally well for nearly ten years and sub dividing would require a significant increase in moderators, their time and effort.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

New users always seem to make these suggestions because that's how other forums are, this isn't "other forums" :wink:


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Keeping fewer forums keeps the sense of community, more forums would split members into smaller groups and sub forums would become stagnent


----------



## nordic (Apr 26, 2010)

Possibly true, thanks for clarifying :roll:


----------

